# Car Wash Mat, where to buy?



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi to all,

Im looking for a car wash mat in order to not take water to the street.










Anyone knows where tu buy it in europe?

Thanks


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

chemical guys uk can get you one. :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Why would you want one??


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

craigblues said:


> Why would you want one??


to prevent run off into surface water drains, which in some countries may be illegal.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

amiller said:


> chemical guys uk can get you one. :thumb:


probably best with CG USA if your outside of UK :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

amiller said:


> chemical guys uk can get you one. :thumb:





CraigQQ said:


> probably best with CG USA if your outside of UK :thumb:


Chemical Guys has discontinued this article... so cant take from them, I have asked to Chemical Guys Spain-



craigblues said:


> Why would you want one??





mattsbmw said:


> to prevent run off into surface water drains, which in some countries may be illegal.


Thats is, is Spain is forbiden was your car in the street :wall:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Polished bliss use one of those, may be worth asking where they got theirs from.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Here's the link for what you want:thumb:

http://www.morclean.co.uk/categories/PVC-Wash-Pads-490.html


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Polished bliss use one of those, may be worth asking where they got theirs from.


Will contact him, thanks!



slrestoration said:


> Here's the link for what you want:thumb:
> 
> http://www.morclean.co.uk/categories/PVC-Wash-Pads-490.html


I have send an email, thanks a lot.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> probably best with CG USA if your outside of UK :thumb:


How so Craig, we've ordered many car wash mats in for clients?

Tunero, fire me a PM over, and we'll talk car wash mats :lol:

but we can definately bring you one in :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wouldn't that mean ordering it from usa to uk, to ship to spain?

paying customs charges for uk import?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> wouldn't that mean ordering it from usa to uk, to ship to spain?
> 
> paying customs charges for uk import?


Same as any order we ship to the european mainland. We do supply more than the UK on a daily basis.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Jorda, you have a PM


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

What do you do with the water its collected ???


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

craigeh123 said:


> What do you do with the water its collected ???


I had the same question when I saw one of these at an NEC show. Seemed like a good idea when it came to containing the water, but didn't seem practical when it came to filtering/disposal of the run-off. Maybe you hoover it up with a wet vac? I can just imagine people collecting the run-off, then simply deflating it and letting it go down the storm drain though :wall::lol:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

That's exactly what I thought about it ?? I can see how it catches the water 
But then what lol ?? Surely you'd have to tip the water out of it anyway or just let it 
Runaway once deflated ! . 
The only bennefit I could see is if you was on dirty groud to stop 
Muck spraying up the car as you clean it ??


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Also do your feet not get soaked stood in the run off 

The only way i can see it working is if you place it on a very slight incline so all the run off collects at one end and then you somehow pump it all out into a tank when your done?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Unfortunately there was no helper within easy reach at the NEC, or I would have asked the question. I'll ask next time I see one at a show.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

The Doctor said:


> Also do your feet not get soaked stood in the run off


Not if you wear your wellies :lol:.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

We have a small electric pump, the water's pumped from the bund (mat) into a tank and periodically emptied by a local septic tank/waste water company.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the local handwash place near where I come from got in trouble for run off,

forced to buy mats, then got caught tipping the mats every 3-4 cars and letting all the water out, 

these days they have an underground tank, and the concrete'd all the forecourt to a slight incline from the centre to all directions, so all the water runs into the drain in the middle and is collected underground and disposed of properly


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> the local handwash place near where I come from got in trouble for run off,
> 
> forced to buy mats, then got caught tipping the mats every 3-4 cars and letting all the water out,
> 
> these days they have an underground tank, and the concrete'd all the forecourt to a slight incline from the centre to all directions, so all the water runs into the drain in the middle and is collected underground and disposed of properly


What about wheelie bin cleaners?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

they should have a seperate tank in the van to pump the water back out of the bins instead of pouring it into the street paul..


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.morclean.co.uk/categories/files/Wash_Pad_Pricelist.pdf

just check how much this wash pads are :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Tunero said:


> Chemical Guys has discontinued this article... so cant take from them, I have asked to Chemical Guys Spain-
> 
> Thats is, is Spain is forbiden was your car in the street :wall:


And Germany i client was telling us a few weeks ago. Bloody madness, if they brought that over here like they`ve been trying to bring all over Europe they`d be up roar wouldnt there guys?
:devil:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

same thing in Poland if environment guy catch You washing car without proper collection for dirty water You face not nice fine ...


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

There's a company over here who makes them. IIRC about €700 for a mat (maybe less). If you want info, I will check my email archive and give you the contact. 

Cheers

Brian


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Surely you also need a tank and a wee sump pump to pump water from the mat in to the tank.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Spoony said:


> Surely you also need a tank and a wee sump pump to pump water from the mat in to the tank.


...or buy a bottle of ONR and loads of MFs, _so_ much less work and hassle! 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

in scotland though you can't have any run off whatsoever without a mat, 

so even if one drip of your onr hits the ground you are liable to a huge fine..


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> in scotland though you can't have any run off whatsoever without a mat,
> 
> so even if one drip of your onr hits the ground you are liable to a huge fine..


Thats why you headed south:driver:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well, that and the lovely unit so I dont have to be mobile!!!

oh and the scottish weather.. but not england is freezing haha,


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

is just matter of time when something like that will be a must over here


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Having lived in Germany for a while, I know this is a pain.
I don't understand what the issue is for individuals though. A lot worse stuff goes down the drains.. oil, antifreeze, dog mess etc.


----------



## jack_davey (Aug 13, 2008)

Bez said:


> Having lived in Germany for a while, I know this is a pain.
> I don't understand what the issue is for individuals though. A lot worse stuff goes down the drains.. oil, antifreeze, dog mess etc.


That's right, when a car leaks oil etc onto the road, every time it rains it's 
simply washed down the storm drains anyway!


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

WOW... how has grow the thread... finally I have solved the problem using CG Ecosmart


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I can see how these are required for business but surly your average weekend detailed dosnt produce that much run off and what does come off has to be fairly well diluted? Seems like a worrying trend in other countries. Truly hope this dosnt become law over here. My neighbours already think I am OCD car cleaning mad without putting a wash mat under my car first!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

in scotland it doesnt matter how well diluted it is..
even plain water..
if your making money for it.. you must collect the run off, or not have run off..

thats why rob at prism uses steam and CG eco smart.

for individuals, its not a problem having run off on your own car. in scotland


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> in scotland it doesnt matter how well diluted it is..
> even plain water..
> if your making money for it.. you must collect the run off, or not have run off..
> 
> ...


Correct, to put it down the sewers you'll need a discharge consent from SEPA, and then it alal depends on whats in it.

Causes problems in treating water and if the run off gets in to durface water drains it can end up in burns and in our treatment works and so forth.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

id_doug said:


> Truly hope this dosnt become law over here...


Sorry to disagree, but I think that the sooner that snowfoam is outlawed,
when it's _not_ collected and disposed of properly, the better. Never in my
lifetime, do I ever want to see another oxygen dead river! When you think
of the annual rainfall that Scotland gets, compared to the drought being
suffered in other parts of the country, it only makes sense to make best use
of the earth's most precious resource. They're clearly leading the way.

After all, who needs snowfoam, or indeed copious amounts of water, when 
such wonderful products like ONR exist? New laws like this only lead to the
innovations that provide modern, labour-saving solutions, so bring it on!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

No need to apologise. Everyone is entitled to there view and opinion and I respect that. You also make some very valid points. But, like I mentioned I can see how this would apply to pros but can't see how the very little amount that would come from an amateur detailer would make much, if any difference. Not that I am an expert in this area.

Maybe the onus should be on the manufactures to make more environmentally products than the end user trying to use something overly dangerous to the environment?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

BTW, sorry for drifting off topic. Just it's an interesting topic :thumb:


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

*So where do I buy a wash mat?* read right through the thread and still don`t know and I genuinely want one :detailer:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Arthur Dent said:


> *So where do I buy a wash mat?* read right through the thread and still don`t know and I genuinely want one :detailer:


Post 10, Jordan from CG's asked the OP'er to PM him and they can sort them :thumb:


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

cheers:thumb:


----------

